# making a wolf tail



## moonraiser (Sep 15, 2009)

Hello I was wondering if someone can help me with making a wolf tail. I have searched online but I cant seem to find simple instructions on making a good wolf tail. the best site I found was http://wolfden.critter.net/fursuits/constrctn/tail.htm but the instructions were very complicating. I have never really contructed anything and I feel that making a simple wolf tail should be fairly easy even with my lack of experience.


----------



## NoxTigress (Sep 15, 2009)

I like simple... simple is good.  =3

How's this for easy to follow?  One piece and only a few stitches needed unless you want a curve in it.  What could be easier?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 15, 2009)

Excuse the bad MS Paint skills, but I did this once to help a person figure out how to make a tail with more of a curve:

http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y98/Sanguvixen/?action=view&current=Curvedtail.jpg you may need to alter the curve just a slight bit. I hope this helps.


----------



## moonraiser (Sep 15, 2009)

thanks for the help guys but I have another couple of questions like on the plans that trpdwarf gave me. What should the dimentions for http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y98...Curvedtail.jpg be to achieve a good sized wolf tail?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 15, 2009)

moonraiser said:


> thanks for the help guys but I have another couple of questions like on the plans that trpdwarf gave me. What should the dimentions for http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y98...Curvedtail.jpg be to achieve a good sized wolf tail?



Oh shoot....I forgot to mention in that that. Once you do your first cut, you will need to reverse fold it to draw our your guide line using the first half now cut as a guide.

Tails like a a wolf tail generally look best when they don't go past a 2 foot mark.

Other than that you can play with the dimensions yourself depending on how big you want the tail. I'll have to sit down with a measuring thing and come back to you on advice at least on what is too big.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 15, 2009)

NoxTigress said:


> I like simple... simple is good.  =3
> 
> How's this for easy to follow?  One piece and only a few stitches needed unless you want a curve in it.  What could be easier?



Did you see "wolf" in the title? A fox tail is not the same as a wolf tail in shape.


----------



## moonraiser (Sep 16, 2009)

what should the widths be when cutting the tail?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 16, 2009)

moonraiser said:


> what should the widths be when cutting the tail?



I'm at College right now but when I get back home and start work on a commish, I'll take a look at the measuring tape, and come here and post when I have some base numbers for you.


----------



## NoxTigress (Sep 16, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Did you see "wolf" in the title? A fox tail is not the same as a wolf tail in shape.



Yes, I did see "wolf" in the title, thank you very much.  And did you read my post or the link at all?  I clearly stated that the pattern shown is nearly identical to how I make _my_ wolf tails.  But see, if you don't read the comments made on dA, you tend to miss little bits like this.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 17, 2009)

NoxTigress said:


> Yes, I did see "wolf" in the title, thank you very much.  And did you read my post or the link at all?  I clearly stated that the pattern shown is nearly identical to how I make _my_ wolf tails.  But see, if you don't read the comments made on dA, you tend to miss little bits like this.



My apologies. I saw a fox tail template, and just thought it odd to offer up as a reference. A person who is a beginner might not know how to take a pattern like that and alter it to get a different species.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 17, 2009)

moonraiser said:


> what should the widths be when cutting the tail?



Sorry for the delay. I'm going to do some measurements today and try to redraw a better reference for you to go by. The other one does not exactly go by how a wolf tail should look.

If you don't want to wait I found this: http://wolfden.critter.net/fursuits/images/wtailptn.jpg

I'm not fond of how that technique turns out but some people may like it.


----------



## moonraiser (Sep 18, 2009)

Im not in any rush since I cant start making it until this  weekend and http://wolfden.critter.net/fursuits/images/wtailptn.jpg confuses me


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 18, 2009)

moonraiser said:


> Im not in any rush since I cant start making it until this  weekend and http://wolfden.critter.net/fursuits/images/wtailptn.jpg confuses me



Yeah I personally don't like it. I don't like the final shape but some people have found it useful, so I thought to let you see it yourself.

I'll try to have a better reference either tomorrow or Sat. It all depends upon my schedule.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Sep 26, 2009)

if you want to make a simple wolf tail just cut out 4 pieces (if you want to make it like this http://ink-of-wolf.deviantart.com/art/tail-134839648) then sew each piece together. But on the bottom top piece cut a V into it so the different color ends with a V shape. Then cut both bottom peices into a V. Stuff and your done! Just don't over do it.


----------



## MewSara100 (Jan 20, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVXO7khBFz4

I hope this link helps. I don't know if you're going for a plush tail attached to a hoodie, or a furry tail that's actual fluffy. Fake fur is pretty pricy, but it's easy if you use yarn...just time consuming. It's worth it though. I'm on my first tail. <3


----------



## RawrDragon777 (Jan 22, 2014)

That looks like a well drawn out pattern for the tail. 

Faux-Fur has come a long way. I've seen some decent ones now selling at Jo-Ann for $14.99/YD , use a 40% or 50% coupon on that and it can be cheaper. But yeah, otherwise, it'll run you up $30/YD for a 60"(width) piece. 

Judging by this diagram ( http://wolfden.critter.net/fursuits/images/wtailptn.jpg ), it looks like you need ~30x10". So try buying half a yard, just make sure that you look at the width of it and that it comes in 60". I like it, although, seeing it's shape,  it might not give that effect you want it to have. 

But I mean, if you're worried about messing up, use some old fabric, old bed sheets or curtains to cut up and practice.


----------

